# Matrice écran cassée



## debelix (25 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

Ma fille possède un ibook 12"G4 depuis 2 ans. Elle en était super satisfaite. Je l'avais acheté à la fnac avec l'extension de garantie. Malheureusement dernièrement pendant qu'il était en charge elle a posé le chargeur sur le capot ce qui a eu pour conséquence de brisé la matrice (je suppose que c'est la chaleur). Apple et la fnac refuse de faire jouer la garantie alors que la machine n'a subi aucun choc et qu'il est nickel de l'extérieur. Le devis de la réparation s'élève à 951 euros TTC autant dire le prix d'une machine neuve.
Pour avoir lu sur les forums que certains ont eu d'autres problème avec leur portable comme la carte mère hs je propose 2 solutions.
- soit un possesseur  d'ibook 12"G4 hs mais avec la matrice de l'écran OK accepte de me le vendre  en se mettant d'accord sur le prix
-soit un un possesseur  d'ibook 12"G4 souhaite me racheter ma machine pour récupérer la carte mère.
 je préférerai la première solution mais si je ne trouve pas autant dépanner quelqu'un.


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2006)

debelix a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Ma fille possède un ibook 12"G4 depuis 2 ans. Elle en était super satisfaite. Je l'avais acheté à la fnac avec l'extension de garantie. Malheureusement dernièrement pendant qu'il était en charge elle a posé le chargeur sur le capot ce qui a eu pour conséquence de brisé la matrice (je suppose que c'est la chaleur). Apple et la fnac refuse de faire jouer la garantie alors que la machine n'a subi aucun choc et qu'il est nickel de l'extérieur.



caser un écran LCD sans qu'il y ai le moindre choc dessus et sans même y toucher c'est possible et de plus les écrans LCD sont très sensible aux chocs thermique ce qui est peu être la cause de la casse ici donc la prise en charge sous garantie est refusé, par contre le forum n'est pas les petites annonces


----------



## debelix (25 Février 2006)

Je suis d'accord ce n'est pas l'endroit pour les petites annonces. Mais il faut reconnaitre que c'est particulier car je m'adresse à quelqu'un qui possède un ibook hs et hors garantie.
Je ne crois pas que quelqu'un qui possède un ibook hs ira consulter les petites annonces pour savoir si ça intérérese une personne.
Je vais tenter nous allons bien voir.


----------

